# MECA 1X EVENT SATURDAY MARCH 19TH COLUMBUS OH!



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

where: Southside audio 2501 s. high street columbus oh
when: march 19th beginning at 10am
what: meca 1x event, spl, park & pound, sq, install, and rta

come get those early points!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Its event week!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

here are the *UNOFFICIAL RESULTS* from the show, a big thanks to everyone who attended, i truly didn't expect such a huge turnout

Amateur 1

1. 139.4 Lance Smith

2. 135.6 Michael Shields



Amateur 2

1. 144.2 Jack Mccague



Amateur 3

1. 143.8 James Davis

2. 140.6 Tyler Jacobs

3. 140.3 Shannon Speakman

4. 131.6 Chim Smith



Street 1

1. 133.9 Kyle Scarberry



Street 2

1. 146.9 Chris Mobley

2. 143.8 Victor Silva

3. 139.3 Austin Hand

4. 138.0 Mike Scarberry

5. 137.5 Jeremy Swanson

6. 133.4 Dwight Dorsey



Street 3

1. 149.8 Wayne C Clay Ii

2. 149.3 Donovin Gleaton

3. 144.9 David Cottrill



Street 4

1. 145.2 Paul Foster



Street 5

1. 151.5 James Speakman

2. 141.4 Bryan Brightman

3. 137.4 Casey Weekley

4. 135.8 Jose Cendejas



Modified 1

1. 149.3 Gene Alexander



Modified 2

1. 146.1 Lisa Ault



Modified 3

1. 151.9 Brian Babb



Modified 4

1. 156.0 Greg Higgins

2. 152.8 Curtis Henson



Radical X 1

1. 158.4 Curt Eigensee



Park and Pound 1

1. 118.9 Gene Alexander

2. 118.2 Lance Smith



Park and Pound 2

1. 126.2 James Davis

2. 126.1 Chris Mobley

3. 119.0 Jack Mccague

4. 115.0 John Farris

5. 108.7 Dwight Dorsey



Park and Pound 3

1. 129.6 Peewee Lamarr

2. 122.4 Shannon Speakman

3. 120.0 Victor Silva



Park and Pound 4

1. 125.3 Paul Foster

2. 124.9 Curtis Henson

3. 123.4 Greg Higgins



Park and Pound 5

1. 130.3 James Speakman

2. 128.0 Curt Eigensee


----------

